# At or Coming to a school near you



## MicPaPa (Apr 21, 2022)

Grooming - get used to it in your kids classroom.

GLSEN.org


----------



## MicPaPa (Apr 22, 2022)

Grooming - toddlers no

"



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517203207356928000


----------

